# Looking to doing Screenprinting fullfillment and dropshipping.



## DirtyHounds (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm looking at maybe offering Screenprinting fullfillment and drop shipping. ANy tips out there that could point us into the right direction? How much is pricing affected, expected turn around times, etc.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Mainly the pricing depends on the quality of printing. You will find various pricing models for your products, So the IMP question is which type of customers, you may have. 

For the turn around times, It's depends on the 2-3 days + travelling time many be.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Pricing for screen printing is based on quantity and number of colors in your design. A great rule of thump is 1 or 2 dozen per ink color in your design. This helps balance the setup costs with your quantity. Of course lower quantities can be printed but many times depending on the color count digital printing can become price competitive.

Average printing teams should be in the 3-7 days depending on run size, garment styles being printed, and locations. A standard screen printing company is usually 3-14 days for turnaround with many variables to adjust for. Making sure you have vector print ready artwork is a key to fast turnaround since the art department can output film quickly to make the screens.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

If you're looking for screen printing fulfillment you will need to hold inventory. If you're looking for made to order I would suggest going the DTG route. Most local shops have a 36 - 48 minimum per style for screen printing.


----------

